# Hello from Anne Brooke



## AnneBrooke

Hello! Like Rick Reed, I've found this board via Leslie and am delighted to be here. I'm a writer of crime (gay and/or psychological crime) and fantasy novels, and I've just had a lovely conversation with Lizzy about my e-novel, Thorn in the Flesh (hello, Lizzy!).




Axxx


----------



## Leslie

Hi Anne,

So happy you made your way here. Welcome!

Now they'll just have to start selling Kindles in the UK!

L


----------



## Anju 

Welcome Anne - looking forward to reading some of your work!  I have found such wonderful reading on this board, it seems only the best authors are here.


----------



## AnneBrooke

Thanks, Leslie & Anju - what a lovely welcome!

Hugs

Axxx


----------



## Dazlyn

Welcome Anne.  It is so great to have another author join us.  I can't wait to get my Kindle so I can check out all these books being recommended.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

AnneBrooke said:


> Hello! Like Rick Reed, I've found this board via Leslie and am delighted to be here. I'm a writer of crime (gay and/or psychological crime) and fantasy novels, and I've just had a lovely conversation with Lizzy about my e-novel, Thorn in the Flesh (hello, Lizzy!).
> 
> 
> 
> Axxx


Welcome Anne, such a pleasure to have you here! I started Thorn in the Flesh yesterday and am halfway. What a great read, I recommend it highly and plan to write a review on Amazon once I finish.

If you would be interested in leading a bookklub on Thorn in the Flesh, let us know. You can read more about this in *The Book Corner.*

Glad you are here!
Linda


----------



## AnneBrooke

Gosh, thanks so much again, Dazlyn & Linda! Glad you're enjoying Thorn so far, Linda. And yes, I'd be delighted to help out with a bookclub session on Thorn - will pop to the Book Corner and let you know ... um ... officially!



Many thanks!

Axxx


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

AnneBrooke said:


> Gosh, thanks so much again, Dazlyn & Linda! Glad you're enjoying Thorn so far, Linda. And yes, I'd be delighted to help out with a bookclub session on Thorn - will pop to the Book Corner and let you know ... um ... officially!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Axxx


Great Anne, I will send Betsy a PM and let her know you want to participate. I believe it will be late spring or early summer since we have other authors scheduled. You can read the e guidelines in The Book Corner. I look forward to it Anne!


----------



## cat616

Hi Anne, I am glad you found us.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Welcome!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Welcome aboard, Anne!


----------



## AnneBrooke

Thank you! I really appreciate that!

Hugs galore

Axxx


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome aboard Anne...great to have you here!*


----------



## Marci

_"And yes, I'd be delighted to help out with a bookclub session on Thorn - will pop to the Book Corner and let you know ... um ... officially!"_

Ooh, this is great!! I can't wait. Now I have time to purchase the book and read it along with the other books for the book clubs. I've been very interested in getting it. Now I have a reason to 

It's very nice of you to provide feedback to your readers.

Out of curiosity, why do you have "X's" in your name 

Looking forward to having you here,

Marci


----------



## Sherlock

Hi, Ann.  Welcome!

There are a lot of friendly, helpful folks here.  Hope you like it.


----------



## AnneBrooke

It's a great forum this - I love it! Thanks again for the wonderful words of welcome. And, Marci, sorry about the little xxx's - they're meant to be kisses. Sorry if they're confusing you! I don't suppose people do this now, do they? You can tell I was a 60s baby ...



Anne B


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Anne, you can have the kisses! A few hugs, too!

Lxoxoxox


----------



## Leslie

Actually, I was just thinking: we have an Ann and an Anne so it is probably good if you are Axxx.  

L


----------



## AnneBrooke

Ooh, kisses & hugs - very Christmassy! You're so talented, Leslie.

Really I shouldn't be playing - it's just too much fun here and I am now desperate for a Kindle (why don't the UK do them? Sigh ...) - really I should be doing another 200 words to get to 70,000 words on my current novel and then awarding myself a mince pie and a break, huzzah!

Onward ...



A
xxx


----------



## Leslie

There was a press release at the Frankfurt Book Fair that Amazon is working on an international Kindle. They had hoped to debut it at the fair, but working out the contracts with the wireless companies took longer than expected. Here in the US, they had to negotiate with Sprint. In the UK and Europe, I gather there are dozens of companies which was a complicating factor. But from the press release, it said that they hope to have the international version in "early" 2009 (I have no idea what "early" is).

Personally, I think we'll see an international Kindle before Kindle version 2.

L


----------



## AnneBrooke

Now that sounds interesting - I shall wait with anticipation, Leslie!

Hugs to you!

A
xxx


----------



## KBoards Admin

Welcome, Anne! I enjoyed browsing through your blog - your personality definitely comes through. Great to have you here at KindleBoards!


----------



## AnneBrooke

Thanks, Harvey - glad you liked the blog! The ramblings of a madwoman indeed ...



Have a great Christmas!

A
xxx


----------



## Anju 

Anne - I really like the xxxx's and since I am a hugger  here are a few extra big ones for you

OOOOOOOO


----------



## AnneBrooke

Ooh, how lovely, Anju - thank you! I now have a new hugging symbol too, which is grand!



Happy Christmas, all!

A
xxxOOOxxx


----------



## Angela

Hello Anne and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Guest

Hi.


----------



## AnneBrooke

Many thanks, Angela & Barcardi Jim - great to meet you here!



A
xxx


----------



## Guest

Great to be met.  Howdy and welcome.


There once was a poet named Anne Brooke
Who peeked in the board for a look.
She met lots of folks
Who told her some jokes,
But couldn't say properly "duc."


----------



## AnneBrooke

Sorry, and I don't mean to be boring but maybe that 2nd limerick can be removed?? We UK gals, you know ... we're an odd lot, but standards, m'dear, standards ...




Anne B


----------



## Leslie

AnneBrooke said:


> Sorry, and I don't mean to be boring but maybe that 2nd limerick can be removed?? We UK gals, you know ... we're an odd lot, but standards, m'dear, standards ...
> 
> 
> 
> Anne B


Done. Thanks for bringing it to my attention, Anne.

L


----------



## AnneBrooke

Thanks hugely, Leslie - much appreciated!

A
xxxx


----------



## Anne

Hi Annie Welcome. I bought you book. I have it on my Kindle ready to read.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning Anne,
I finished Thorn in the Flesh, what a great read! The suspense made it difficult to put down and I could relate to the special bond between Kate and Nicky.

Highly recommend!

Linda


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning Anne,
> I finished Thorn in the Flesh, what a great read! The suspense made it difficult to put down and I could relate to the special bond between Kate and Nicky.
> 
> Highly recommend!
> 
> Linda


Good Morning to you too Linda; Thanks for letting me know that Thorn in the Flesh is a great read. I just bought it yesterday. I started to read the sample and it looked like a book I would enjoy. I bought it before I finish the sample. I going to read it soon.


----------



## AnneBrooke

So glad you enjoyed Thorn, Linda - that's put a big smile on my face! And thank you so much for buying it, Anne - I hope you enjoy the read!

Love & hugs

A
xxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry, Anne.  No offense meant, truly.  Since you say on your website that you write "very dark" poetry, I thought you'd be.... well.... less easily shocked.  My humble apologies.


----------



## AnneBrooke

Apology accepted, Jim, and no hard feelings for sure!

The difference between dark and rude can be quite hard to figure out sometimes - best to remember it's a public website and none of us have actually ever met!

All best

Anne B


----------

